# Junk Food Poll



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

You can only have one. Sorry. :devil:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Why does the hamburger have to be greasy? None of the other foods have naive descriptors.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

....................................


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Cakes of various sorts 
- & falafels or kebabs with pita, chili & a lot of herbs etc.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No Fried Chicken? But I picked greasy hamburger.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I guess I'll go with pizza? At least with pizza you can reasonably fit in all the food groups onto the pizza.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't consider a properly made pizza with a good bread dough, tomato sauce, herbs, real cheese and vegetables to be junk food. It depends on whether it is made in a restaurant or home kitchen, or whether it was bought from the frozen food section of the supermarket.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pizza anytime anywhere,..................


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

None of the above. Fish and chips. The fish should be haddock and the chips should be crispy not soggy. Mushy peas if I'm especially hungry. Curry sauce if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ice cream. There's a picture of me, aged 3 (1954), sitting in a deckchair at Bridlington, greedily scoffing an icecream. I won't post it here - don't want to spoil your dinner. But I've always loved ice-cream.

I used to love all the others too, but not now that I have an ageing digestion.  
Ice cream, though, can be just the thing to give a lift to a healthy fruit salad.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Must be tortilla chips. Not potato chips.
And the M&Ms have to be peanut, not plain.
And the soda must be Diet Coke or DDP in a pinch. NEVER Diet Pepsi (nasty stuff).
I also like snacking on salted peanuts in the shell (because it slows me down).


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Ice Cream, no contest. It's the most versatile.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd choose haddock and chips as well - our local chippie does a very generous portion for a fiver which is comparatively much better value than things like pizza, KFC or a Whopper Meal. Having said that, I might have a takeaway curry tonight assuming I have enough money left after tonight's beers.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep, this is what Americans eat all the time. I'm from the Midwest, so I know.

That's why we're so fat!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Yep, this is what Americans eat all the time. I'm from the Midwest, so I know.
> 
> That's why we're so fat!


Hahahahahaa :lol: Very funny. So I'll draw conclusions. I'm not American, but living in America has got me eating CHOCOLATE... especially when it's German.  (Is that paradoxical?)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pizza. I just had one. My friend manages the local Pizza Hut, so I justify it by saying I'm keeping him employed and off the streets.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Am I really the only one that voted for doughnuts? My favorite are chocolate old-fashioned.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

noodles....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I pick ICE CREAM, preferably HAZELNUT ICE CREAM. 
Pizza, the way I make it and eat it (home made healthy pizza dough, lots of vegetables and a bit of cheese, not the most authentic but _delicious,_ if I may say so myself) is hardly junk food, occasionally I might buy it from some pizza place but it does not compare with the gourmet stuff I make at home.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I pick ICE CREAM, preferably HAZELNUT ICE CREAM.
> Pizza, the way I make it and eat it (home made healthy pizza dough, lots of vegetables and a bit of cheese, not the most authentic but _delicious,_ if I may say so myself) is hardly junk food, occasionally I might buy it from some pizza place but it does not compare with the gourmet stuff I make at home.


You bake?? I don't even cook!!!! And I'm a junkfood-hater/germophobe kind of person! 

*Congrats!!!* :lol:

Anyway, hazelnut ice cream is my second-favorite. I'd say strawberry's my first. Even so, I plan to hire a maid and somebody to cook for me when I am older. Meanwhile, I'll be able to deal with science and music.

House chores and cooking? Forget it. I'll use that time (and more) for music!!!! (Selfish mstar.... Tsk, tsk....)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> You bake?? I don't even cook!!!! And I'm a junkfood-hater/germophobe kind of person!
> 
> *Congrats!!!* :lol:
> 
> ...


I love cooking, I would cook every day every meal for my whole life just because it's fun.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

PIZZA! But the italian pizza, not the american junk version, but I wouldn't deny that Pizza Hut's pizzas are delicious.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Pizza is junk food?..................


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Biscotti is so great!!!  Especially home-made. I feel the same way about pizza--couldn't pick between those two.

Although a dinner of pizza and biscotti sounds a lot better to me than what a lot of what other people would call "junk food".


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I'm sorry to say that everyone who said pizza is wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Pizza or Cheese burgers ( McDonlads)


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I like a lot of things on this list but the one I can't live without is chocolate.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Garlic said:


> None of the above. Fish and chips. The fish should be haddock and the chips should be crispy not soggy. Mushy peas if I'm especially hungry. Curry sauce if I'm in the mood.


You would check "French Fries", I believe. Don't know what they are called outside US.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Why does the hamburger have to be greasy? None of the other foods have naive descriptors.


Well, popcorn has a descriptor too.

A hamburger (or popcorn) is not necessarily junk food - depends on how it's cooked. I was going to use the term "fast-food burger".


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like I'm the only one who picked "Potato Chips". The only food that is verboten in my household due to the rapidity with which it disappears.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You have company, Pyotr ... 

Same here in our home ... too much salt ... way too much salt. 

Tortilla chips are okay though ... the baked ones, not the fried variety.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Why does the hamburger have to be greasy? None of the other foods have naive descriptors.


A good one won't be greasy at all.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

:lol: I just realized it said *"Greasy Hamburger!!!!"* What on Earth?! Just got a good laugh out of that....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Pyotr said:


> You would check "French Fries", I believe. Don't know what they are called outside US.


They are called chips in the UK and what you call chips are called crisps.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> Well, popcorn has a descriptor too.
> 
> A hamburger (or popcorn) is not necessarily junk food - depends on how it's cooked. I was going to use the term "fast-food burger".


Typo: my post was supposed to say "negative" descriptor (although everyone seemed to take "naive" in stride).


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Now that Twinkies are back, I went for pastries.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Italian pizza (not that really junk food american version, that I also like, but is not real pizza) and italian ice-cream. I voted for pizza because pizza is life. I am a sucker for italian food, I lived there for a few months and got totally addicted


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can hardly resist a chocolate doughnut. Any other doughnut does not appeal to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

I voted greasy hamburger, but I feel part of the attraction for me is convenience. I tend to drive through somewhere, shovel it all into my maw, and get out of my car and go to work. Not very feasible with pizza :/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't eat any of the above in the poll. Boring, but healthy and at my ideal weight for my 6'2" height; a rarity in this country.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd say pizza and chocolate. But I don't see how pizza, chocolate or artisanal ice cream could be considered junk fook.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

On another day, I'd probably pick pizza. But I've had it about four times in the last week or two, so I'm tired of it. I went with french fries


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Males in my family are genetically programmed to dislike sweets growing-up; then, post-45, all hell breaks loose. Chocolate is my preferred means of self-destruction. Like mstar, I enjoy German and European chocolate the best (I've always thought those film clips of GIs handing out American chocolate to grateful European kids to be curious - I wonder what they thought? - did they think, not as good as our chocolate, but, hey, merci, I'm starved?!) I love Ritter (it's "Quadratisch", you know), Lindt, and some others.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooh, ice cream please. A scoop of chocolate, a scoop of coffee, mix 'em together...bliss!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey, I'm not calling some of these junk food!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I love a good hamburger. My favorite is In-N-Out Burger.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Pizza is not junk food!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You have no option for Melton Mowbray pork pies I see...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pizza is not junk food!!!


It depends. There is a lot of greasy pizza out there and most has way too much cheese. And those peperoni toppings are junk food too. At home we make pizza using whole wheat thin crust, fat free cheese, peppers and onions. No junk there.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pizza is not junk food!!!


Exactly my thoughts....Although it wouldn't surprise me that if those Pizza Hut and Domino's that I hear about make greasy trash that passes for pizza.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Healthful Pizza:









Junk food pizza:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Not much of a junk food person. My personal weakness however is cherry Jolly Ranchers.


----------

